# confundido no, lo que le sigue 29er vs 27.5



## fantaxmon (Aug 18, 2006)

ok pues la 29er que tenia en la mira no se hizo, aunque no tengo el $ para comprar la bici que quiero, necesito empezar con algo super basico, definitivamente me voy por una HT de presupuesto muy bajo, hay varias ofertas que estoy viendo o incluso algo usado de ebay, pero lo que me tiene muy confundido es por cual rodado irme.

aca en reynosville no hay downhill, ni singletracks tecnicos, ni nada complicado, lo mas que hare regularmente sera ir por caminos en ranchos donde hay algunas lomitas que no van mas alla de una inclinacion poco pronunciada o sea algo mas como tipo de manejo XC, ocasionalmente ire a MTY o por los rumbos de la reserva de "El Cielo" pero solo como paseo de recreacion en algunas veredas.

segun yo se me acomodaria mejor una 29er, el cuadro que compraria seria uno de 18" o 19" pero como ya sabran los expertos de este amable foro, no hay una tendencia clara entre 29 o 27.5... entre mas leo al respecto de las comparaciones mas confundido me siento... 

mi plan es comprar una bici en que pueda ir haciendo mejoras a los componentes y comprar un cuadro bueno o mejor XC en unos 2 años, por lo cual la vigencia para las mejoras es tambien importante.

por favor terminen por confundirme mas y denme su opinion... gracias de antemano por su amable y sincera opinion.

saludos.


----------



## kevocastro (Sep 23, 2011)

Mejor empieza diciéndonos un presupuesto y que tipo de marcas tienes a la mano


----------



## fantaxmon (Aug 18, 2006)

*presupuesto bajisimo*

la neta me da pena el presupuesto jajajaja normalmente no es lo que se esperaria como tal, las bicis decentes segun yo comienzan arriba de los $1000 USD algunas que otras quizas por debajo de esa marca en HT

como referencia, solo vete a la gama mas baja que ofrezcan las marcas mas comerciales giant, trek, diamondback

aqui unos ejemplos de lo que ando viendo, tengo la facilidad de recibir en TX con envio gratis dentro de USA

Y hay un par de LBS en el sur de TX donde puedes conseguir algo usado mas-o-menos decente en unos $450-$500

Amazon.com: Diamondback Bicycles 2014 Response Mountain Bike (29-Inch Wheels), 18-Inch, Black: Sports & Outdoors

Amazon.com : Diamondback Bicycles 2014 Axis Mountain Bike, Grey, 18-Inch/Medium : Sports & Outdoors

la intencion del post no es tanto recomendacion de una bici en particular, aunque si se agradece tambien, sino mas bien crear mas confusion en mi cabeza con el tamaño de la rueda que me convendría mas...

mi plan seria antes o a mas tardar en diciembre haber cambiado desviadores y frenos, y el proximo año otras cosillas de a pocas.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

fantaxmon,

Ya ni le busques , cómprate la DB Response con llantas de 29 inches, por 389 usd. no tienes pierde , para los tipos de rodada que dices , la 29 esta bien .

Diviértete con esa bici y úsala hasta que se acabe y mejor ahorra buen billete para que dentro de unos años le llegues a una mucho mejor , a esta DB ni caso tiene cambiarle componentes , esta diseñada para que funcione con lo que trae y de acuerdo al precio y hasta ahí nada mas.

Slds.


----------



## fantaxmon (Aug 18, 2006)

:thumbsup:

gracias TLB creo que tienes razon, mejor ahorrarle para comprar algo bueno y mientras andar pedaleando hasta que se acabe, lo que quiero es montar una bici, ya tengo 3 años que me robaron y no he podido comprar otra...


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Definirivamente una hardtail 29 es tu mejor opcion, compra una usadita en e bay con una suspension mas o menos decente, no tiene que tener componenetes de primera, de gama media salen muy buenos y la puedes ir haciendo upgrades poco a poco, para el tipo de terreno que describes es mas de lo que necesitas.


----------



## kevocastro (Sep 23, 2011)

Yo creo que algo así es bueno para empezar y soporta algunos upgrades después

Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - Motobecane Fantom 29Trail


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Checate si hay un dealer de Giant por ahi y mira sus modelos mas basicos. Giant tiene buenas bicis en sus gamas bajas.

La Revel 29 anda como en 500 bolas. Yo tuve una 26 de esas y era una buena bestia.
Aunque te compres una con Mega-Range, no es que vas a necesitar los cambios mas bajos en el terreno que dices.

29, 26, 27.5 es cosa de gustos.


----------

